# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Духовный путь

## Беликов Александр Викторович

Здравствуйте , хотел узнать Ваше мнение по поводу данных публикаций http://www.k-istine.ru/sects/mosk/mosk.htm .

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Это мнение людей, нетерпимых к иным формам религиозности кроме православия. Сама по себе эта нетерпимость уже говорит о невысоком духовном уровне авторов. Более того, они пытаются оценивать одну традицию с позиции другой. Это неизбежно грешит предвзятостью. Если уж прислушиваться к мнению, то лучше обратить внимание на оценки непредвзятых религиоведов, чем православных сектоведов.

----------


## Беликов Александр Викторович

Мне тоже не нравится когда возникают трения по религиозным вопросам и всякого рода межконфессиональные конфликты , на сколько я понимаю Бог един но путей для его достижения много , каждый выбирает то что ему ближе , я имею ввиду религию , может быть я не прав ? Меня больше интересовало правда ли то что написано про лидеров движения Сознания Кришны ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Меня больше интересовало правда ли то что написано про лидеров движения Сознания Кришны ?


Некоторые факты являются истинными, но поданы они вне контекста и может сложиться впечатление, что этот негатив является их единственной характеристикой. Правда же такова, что все эти преданные очень много сделали для распространения сознания Кришны, несмотря на временные трудности, через которые они проходили. Очень странно и необъективно, когда человека характеризуют только с одной стороны. Более того, эти 11 учеников Прабхупады не являются единственными семенами, которые он посеял, как заявляет "бывшая кришнаитка" Татьяна Чехова. При желании негатив можно найти в любой религиозной организации. Может ли РПЦ утверждать, что среди их священников нет гомосексуалистов, растлителей малолетних и нарушителей других заповедей? Да сколько угодно! В интерннте полно информации на эту тему. И значит ли это, что учение Иисуса не верно? Вы понимаете, о чем я говорю. А если хотите почитать концентрированный компромат на христианство, то зайдите на сайт http://www.beatrisa.ru/topic6966.html Вот уж воистину кровавая история христианства. И таких антихристианских сайтов довольно много. И авторы этих сайтов вполне разумные люди. Поэтому при желании можно компромат найти на кого угодно. Надо уметь отличать суть духовного послания от неизбежных социальных издержек.

----------


## Беликов Александр Викторович

Я предполагаю что Иисус Христос приди бы он на Землю не одобрил бы всего того что было сделано с использованием его имени .

----------

